# Affreux cochon



## tom29

Bonsoir

Je cherche à traduire cette expression : affreux cochons

- Qui sont les affreux cochons, eux ou nous ?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Una vez más, con perdón, pero ¿para dónde?
En México: _¿Quiénes son los pinches marranos? ¿Ellos, o nosotros?_


----------



## tom29

Bueno, seria para españa pero si encuentro una expresion de otro pais que me gusta, la elegiré.

No esta mal la tuya, a ver que dicen los demas.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Bueno, sería para España pero si encuentro una expresión de otro país que me gusta, la elegiré.

No está mal la tuya, a ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## saintest66

*** Hors sujet.
En tu caso, el matiz de "affreux" depende del contexto; sin embargo la frase "affreux cochons" es una referencia clásica que tiene más que ver con "viejo verde" que con otra cosa. Puntualiza un poco. Un saludo


----------



## tom29

Veuillez excuser mes fautes d'orthographe. Dans ce cas, ce sera beaucoup plus simple en français... et encore ! Là ça ne sera pas à cause du clavier mais bien à cause de mes lacunes...

En ce qui concerne le contexte, là aussi je reconnais que j'aurais dû en donner un peu plus depuis le début.

Voici la phrase complète :

- Aujourd'hui la consommation énergétique d'un indien c'est un dixième de la consommation d'énergie d'un français. Donc, est-ce que les indiens sont des affreux cochons ou est-ce que c'est nous les affreux cochons.


Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## saintest66

Si le rédacteur sait ce qu'il dit, il faut supposer une allusion préalable au fait que nous sommes d'horribles mangeurs, mais là encore, pourquoi traiter les Indiens d"affreux cochons" quand cette expression est si connotée? Donc, la connotation morale forte s'impose avec "cerdo". La proposition de JJ Vilalta est la plus percutante,mais le "pinche" est très mexicain ." horribles cerdos" est plat, mais le texte n'est pas d'un style très soutenu; c'est toi qui en fonction de la tonalité générale du texte, plus ou moins tragique choisiras;  "horrorosos, horrendos, espantosos. Bon courage


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Tom,

J'imagine que cette réflexion sur les Indiens vient à propos de quelque chose de précis. De quoi parle ton texte, que dit-on juste avant cette phrase ? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tom29

En fait c'est un extrait de cette entrevue. 
Note de modération :


> Aucun lien sur YouTube (ou *similaire*) n'est autorisé.


La personne interrogée fait référence au fait qu'on attribue souvent les hausses du prix de l'énergie à l'inde et la chine qui en consomment de plus en plus. Par conséquent elle pose la question de savoir si ce sont vraiment eux ou nous qui sommes les affreux cochons puisque notre consommation énergétique par tête est dix fois plus élevée que la leur. C'est évidemment ironique, cette personne exagère les propos habituellement tenus par la presse.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Ici _cochons_ n'est pas à prendre au pied de la lettre, cela correspond aux expressions du genre (sans le côté sympa que l'on peut donner aux expressions suivantes):
- affreux jojo/zozo

Tu peux opter pour une traduction plus ou moins littérale :
- odiosos / malditos guarros...
ou utiliser cette expression très en vogue :
- los malos de la película

Attends d'autres opinions.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## tom29

"odiosos guarros" me semble bien garder l'idée de gloutonnerie, j'opte donc pour celle-ci.


Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

J'avoue que "odiosos guarros" ne me plaît pas trop, ça ne fait pas très naturel en espagnol, je trouve.

J'aurais opté plutôt pour: malditos cochinos. Ou, un peu plus fort quant à la formulation, mais pas plus fort quant au sens: los putos cochinos.

Juste mon opinion.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La verdad, es que la expresión utilizada me parece totalmente desafortunada incluso en francés, cuanto y más si tenemos en cuenta que 12% de la población india (es decir, unos 140 millones de personas) son musulmanes.
Como en español no existe una expresión que, en el sentido del texto original, tenga que ver con los cerdos, creo que sería una buena oportunidad, *Tom*, para evitarla.

Así pues, yo diría: *Por lo tanto, ¿quiénes son los ogros, los indios o nosotros? *


----------



## tom29

Loin de moi l'idée de créer un incident diplomatique ! 

Cependant c'est l'expression utilisée par la personne interrogée, je ne pense pas à priori que je devrais éviter le mot "cochon" pour ces raisons. 

Je rappelle encore que cette personne ne tacle pas les indiens mais se pose la question de savoir qui, compte tenu du contexte que j'ai mentionné dans un post antérieur, sont "les affreux cochons" entre les français et les indiens. Sa conclusion étant que ce sont les français, ce serait plutôt nos 4 à 6 millions de compatriotes musulmans qui se sentiraient visé dans ce cas.

Est-ce vraiment si sensible et déplacé que cela ?


----------



## saintest66

> Est-ce vraiment si sensible et déplacé que cela ?



Non, pour moi, il n'y a pas de doute. Il faut supposer, ce que je disais dans un poste disparu, une allusion directe ou indirecte, consciente ou inconsciente à l'expression "baffrer comme des cochons", hors de quoi, l'allusion à une expression archi connue serait vraiment déplacée. Dans ce cas, cochino s'impose, et pas cerdo (bien trop violent), marrano (trop religieusement connoté, les "marranes"), guarros (trop moral). Reste à traduire "affreux"; pourquoi pas "groseros" ?


----------



## pilukona

Bonjour:
Creo que cuando utilizamos "cerdo" ya lleva implícito: asqueroso, ...

Por lo que aquí se podría poner= ¿Quién es ahora el cerdo?........
Eres un cerdo= eres de lo peor.
Lo que en un lenguaje suave diríamos ¿Quién es el malo de la película?

Eres un cochino, marrano,...= pienso que se utiliza más como sinónimo de guarro, sucio,..
Grosero es más una persona ordinaria, sin educación al hablar, compotarse,...
Salut


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy seguro que si no se me ha entendido bien es porque me he explicado muy mal. 

Evitando consideraciones humanístico-semánticas, puesto que ya sé que no existe ofensa alguna a los indios, sino al contrario, solo proponía que al no existir ninguna expresión española establecida que equivalga a la de "affreux cochons", se use aquellas otras que sí existen. _Ser un ogro_ es algo muy gráfico. La que también me gusta es la del _malo de la película_. 
Creo que una traducción literal sería forzar una expresión difícilmente comprensible para el lector hispano hablante. 
También creo que epilogar alrededor del alcance de las connotaciones religioso-morales de cerdos, cochinos, guarros, puercos y otros gorrinos, solo conseguirá dar la impresión de tener ganas de _jorobar_ la marrana...

Conclusión (aunque no cierre): *tom29* tiene todos los ingredientes para su traducción.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Víctor Pérez said:


> La verdad, es que la expresión utilizada me parece totalmente desafortunada incluso en francés.
> Como en español no existe una expresión que, en el sentido del texto original, tenga que ver con los cerdos, creo que sería una buena oportunidad, *Tom*, para evitarla.
> 
> Así pues, yo diría: *Por lo tanto, ¿quiénes son los ogros, los indios o nosotros? *


 
Llego un poco tarde. No obstante, estoy enteramente de acuerdo.

Una simple propuesta:

*(Malditos/condenados) buitres* (en referencia al consumo energético)

La propuesta de Cintia&Martine me gusta mucho. En la misma línea:
.... quiénes son los *villanos*......


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Coincido con Víctor en que no hay que empeñarse en traducir "cochon" literalmente, ya que en español no tiene la connotación de "cabrón" que adquiere en el texto de origen. El malo de la película, me parece ser la expresión más usada en España para reflejar esta idea.

Acabo de ver el buitre que propone Athos, no está mal tampoco.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tom29

Comme le disait Victor, j'ai là tout les éléments pour traduire cette expression. En fin de compte j'hésite entre "los malos de la pelicula" et "malditos buitres", je choisirai l'une des deux.


Merci à tous pour votre aide, très précieuse encore une fois.


----------



## saintest66

_Comme le disait Victor, j'ai là tout les éléments pour traduire cette expression. En fin de compte j'hésite entre "los malos de la pelicula" et "malditos buitres", je choisirai l'une des deux._

Otra vez mareando la perdiz; bien sûr tom29 choisira en son âme et conscience, mais il faut qu'il soit clair, notamment pour d'autres "foreros" que "los malos de la película" par son caractère gentillet et humoristique  (gendarmes/voleurs, les méchants et les bons d'un film), son caractère  distancié avec humour par rapport à la réalité suggérée serait un contre-sens assez caractérisé, non pas tant dans la lettre mais dans l'esprit; en revanche "malditos buitres" est totalement dans l'esprit ; personnellement, je pense que "asquerosos buitres" serait la meilleure solution avec la combinaison image percutante et morale à la fois.


----------

